# Freeride/Downhill in und um Würzburg



## Trailrider78 (19. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, suche coole FR/DH Strecken in und um Würzburg bis max 80km entfernung. Vieleicht kennt ja jemand welche die ich noch nicht kenn oder andersrum...


----------



## Kona94 (22. September 2010)

Servus !

komme aus Schwarzach ca. 20 km von Würzburg weg.
Kann dir den Steinbruch in Höchberg gut empfehlen !
Da gibts von Dirtjump bis Drops alles !
Leider kein Downhill aber zum Freeriden ist da schon ne Menge  

hier mal ein kleines Video von mir ( in Steinbruch Höchberg ) 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lJbxMJR3T0"]YouTube        - HÃ¶chberg- Palettendrop[/nomedia]



sonst gibt es noch den Bikepark Osternohe  ( ca. 100-110 km von hier entfernt, der lohnt sich auch ! 
da gibt es downhill sowie freeride !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (23. September 2010)

ich hab mal gehört das angeblich en paar jungs aus gemünden auf der solhöhe (536m) was schönes in den hang gebaut haben.
war/ist aber mehr ne DH Strecke. Ich war mal mit nem kumpel da mit der absicht uns das mal anzuschauen, letztendlich haben wir aber nichts gefunden.
das gelände wäre schon optimal geeignet. fast überall Nadelwald und en ordentliches gefälle. aber da jedes mal hinzufahren is die andere sache.
ich möchte auch ne strecke, (auch wenns bei uns hier in Würzburg nicht so optimale bedingungen gibt) wo ich es auch mal nach feierabend en bischen krachen lassen kann, und dazu reicht unsere strecke am hexenbruch. 

ab und an will man aber schon mal was gscheites und das gibts nur wo einigermaßen "hohe" berge sind 500m > und das heißt dann gleich wieder mit den auto fahren. wobei ich die strecke und den wanderweg am ochsenkopf nur empfehlen kann!

mfg


----------



## bAd_taSte (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

also mit FR/DH-Strecken bis 80km Entfernung kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. ABer in erreichbarer Entfernung liegen:

- 110km Beerfelden (recht lauer Park, ein paar kleine Sprünge und Drops, auch nicht so lang, aber rechtviele Möglichkeiten der Streckenwahl)

- 140km Osternohe (sehr schöner Park, sehr viele Abfahrts- und Kombinationsmöglichkeiten, viele Sprünge und Drops, auch größeres)

- 170km Steinach (mehrere Strecken, stellenweise schon anspruchsvoll, aber insgesamt ganz nett)

- 170km Ochsenkopf (eine Strecke, wenige Sprünge, anspruchsvoll, wenn man schneller sein will)

- 200km Bad Wildbad (zwei DHs, beide sehr anspruchsvoll, DH2 ist recht schön verblockt, aufm DH1 kann man zwischendurch richtig die Bremsen offen lassen. Alpines Feeling)

- Bischofsmais 300km, Todtnau 350km, Livigno >400km, Winterberg 260km, Willingen 300km usw. liegen schon weiter weg, dass sich das nur richtig mit Übernachtungen lohnt, dahin zu fahren. Dazu gehört auch der Westharz, Schulenberg, Hahnenklee und Braunlage. Welche auch zu empfehlen sind.

Wenn du Interesse hast, ab und zu mal mit in einen Park zu kommen, melde dich bei mir. Ich fahre eigentlich jedes Wochenende iwo hin.

Unter der Woche bin ich hier in der Gegend eher seltener unterwegs, weil ich hier aber auch noch nciht so viel kenne. Höchberg, Theilheim, Steinbachtal und keine Ahnung, wo es sonst noch was gibt. Das meiste ist aber eher sehr lau. Mein Favorit ist derzeit Theilheim. Der HExenbruch würde mcih auch mal interessieren, denn da siehts nach über 100 hm aus, die kann man doch bestimmt nutzen, oder? Zumindest, falls das Richtung Hafen oder Oberzell runter geht.

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## pyroman1982 (10. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen...
Also ich kann noch Gerolzhofen bei der Klinik im Steigerwald empfehlen da gibts eine recht anschauliche Freeridestrecke mit Hühnerleitern Kickern usw...

Sonst kenn ich auch nur Höchberg/Steinbruch Teilheim und eben meinen Hometrail zwischen Zellerau und Höchberg(könnte der erwähnte Hexenbruch sein)

bei Interesse an gemeinsamen Fahrten einfach mal per PN melden


----------



## bAd_taSte (15. November 2010)

Nabend,

jo, momentan ists ein wenig eng mit der Zeit, aber an einem der nächsten Wochenenden komme ich gerne darauf zurück!

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## pyroman1982 (15. November 2010)

bei mir ist es im moment auch net so doll.Bike ist zerlegt und im Neuaufbau.Aber für ein bisschen Steinbruch oder Teilheim hab ich noch mein Dirt.......


----------



## oidewuidsau (17. November 2010)

Ja Steinbruch is immer ein besuch wert. Und sonst empfehle ich das Steinbachtal.


----------



## rockstar71 (17. November 2010)

Wo ist das in Gerolshofen bei der Steigerwaldklinik genau? Habe da nur 25km hin.
Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## pyroman1982 (17. November 2010)

Du fährst bis zur Klinik auf den Parkplatz dann geht es einen kleinen Weg gegenüber der Klinik in den Wald dem folgst du ein Stück bis du auf einen TrimmDich Pfad kommst dem folgst du ca. 500m bergab und dann links in den Wald..ist etwas schwer zu sehen von der Schotterstraße(TrimmDich Pfad). Einfach nach Spuren Ausschau halten die aus dem Wald kommen.

Ab da gehts dann bergauf und nach ca.50m im Wald solltest du schon die ersten Northshore Element sehen.

Viel Spaß....

Hier noch ein Video der Strecke
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN0Wdq3ITxU"]YouTube        - KrautRider Session Juni[/nomedia]


----------



## Highsider84 (17. November 2010)

oidewuidsau schrieb:


> Steinbachtal.



da gibts nen feinen kleinen Downhill, startet oben am Zaun vom Waldfriedhof, geht dann ein kurzes stück durch den wald mit en paar kickern und über ne straße.
dann kommt ein kurzes stück treppe die man runterfahren muss.
nun folgt eine abfahrt die wenn es leicht feucht is in sich hat. der gesamte weg führt einer art steinpiste (ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, es ist ein weg mit kleinen steinen drin die aber fest sind) runter mit nen paar echt fießen stellen drinnen, wird bei näße echt zur herrausforderung!
thema weiche gummimischung !
auf ungefähr der hälfte des weges nach unten gibts ne möglichkeit zu nem kleinem jump rechts am weg den man leicht nach links springen muss.
der weg endet unten in der nähe vom kneip werk.


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockstar71 (17. November 2010)

Danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen demnächst


----------



## oidewuidsau (17. November 2010)

Den Trail kenn ich, den fahr ich auch gerne.  Ich starte aber schon  kurz vor Kist an der A3 geht ein kleiner feiner Trail entlang. Dort kommt so ein bisschen Downhill-fealing auf. Dann fahr ich durchs Steinbachtal hoch zum Waldfriedhof. 
MFG


----------



## freddeinallah (20. November 2011)

Moin 

Wohne auch in Würzburg und habe vor 3 Monaten mit Freeride/DH begonnen.

Wie die Leute aus Würzburg vermutlich wissen wurde Höchberg ja vom Förster unfahrbar gemacht , Theilheim polizeilich gesperrt und im Steinbachtal wurde die Strecke ja auch plattgemacht... 

Wir haben uns ein Grundstück besorgt dass man für 20 Euro im Jahr jetzt mieten. dürfte so 100x300m groß sein.Ist allerdings mit kleinen Bäumen übersäht und wir bräuchten noch ein bisschen Hilfe die zu fällen und da was drauf zu bauen (wir dachten an Drops, Doubles , Anliegern und Northshore Elementen. Da das ja ein Privatgrundstück ist ist es der Allgemeinheit nicht erlaubt da zu fahren, deswegen haben wir uns gedacht, dass nur die,die mithelfen zu bauen auch dort fahren dürfen. 
Wenn ihr Interesse hättet meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir

Gruß Fred


----------



## Lintzi (20. November 2011)

Servus Würzburger,
ich bin die nächten Tage zu Besuch hier. Bin ein wenig verwirrt nach dem letzten Post. Gibts hier gar nichts mehr zu springen in der Umgebung?

Lohnt es sich noch den Steinbruch zu suchen?
Nach dem Krautrider Video war ich voll angefixt. Gibts den Trail noch?

Freue mich auf schnelle Antwort. Morgen wollte ich mich auf den Weg machen. Bitte bewahrt mich davor Wheelies vor Mecces zu üben! ;-)

Cheerz,
Lintzi


----------



## freddeinallah (20. November 2011)

Also der Table ist noch fahrbar. Laut meinem Stand (letztes WE) kann man die Drops (Palettendrop etc.) net mehr springen, weil sie entweder kaputt sind oder ein Baum in der Landung liegt. Habe mir Höchberg aber nur 5 min angeschaut und bin wieder gegangen d.h. es könnte noch sein das irgendwelche Trails noch stehen. Und im Notfall sind die Dirts ja auch noch da. (sind meines Wissens erst neulich wieder "restauriert" worden)


----------



## oidewuidsau (20. November 2011)

sers, 

ich weiß jetzt nicht wirklich nach welchem Trail du suchst, kenn auch das video nicht. Aber im Steini fahren is vorbei, Holzfäller haben das meiste platt gemacht. Und die Strecke im Steini gibts auch nicht mehr. 
Alternativ gibts noch ein paar Strecken im Steinbachtal oder Hexenbruch. Aber die große hüpferei is da auch nicht.... 

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lintzi (20. November 2011)

@Oidewuidsau: Ich such nicht nach einem bestimmten Trail. Ein wenig dreck, n kleiner Anlieger, n Kicker, n Double oder Drop machen mich schon glücklich. Alles größer als ne Bodenwelle und kleiner als n 7m Drop wäre wundervoll. Gibts da nix mehr hier?

@freddeinallah:
Na wenns sonst nix gibt, schaue ich mir das mal an. Wie finde ich den Spot am Besten?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=138148


----------



## oidewuidsau (20. November 2011)

ich kenn da so ein trail, auch die Dirts kenn ich aber über PM


----------



## Maddin M. (24. November 2011)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wohne auch in Würzburg und habe vor 3 Monaten mit Freeride/DH begonnen.
> 
> ...



Sag mal Bescheid, wenn was geht! Neue Sachen (zumal es hier in und um Wü ja immer weniger gibt) sind immer gut! Wenn Zeit ist, helfe ich! Die nächsten 2 Wochen siehts aber eher schlecht aus... Kannst ja mal PM schreiben!


----------



## andi. (25. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich bin am Wochenende auch in der Würzburger Ecke und hätte Lust ne Trailrunde zu fahren, gern mit schweren Abfahrten und/oder flowigen Trails.. Fährt jemand ne Runde und würde mich mitnehmen? Gern so in der Ecke Veitshöchheim!

Mein Mega und ich würden sich freuen.. Meldet euch doch einfach mal 

Gruß
Andi (24)


----------



## Krautrider (26. November 2011)

Servus
Die Strecke bei Geo is mein Home Trail. Es ist momentan alles befahrbar 
Ein paar latten hier und da gebrochen aber nichts dramatisches.
Im Frühjahr wird wieder ales fit gemacht und neue sachen hab ich auch geplant.
Dieses Jahr ist ja schon einiges dazugekommen (Hip-Jump, Kicker, Gap-Jump).
Für ne Session da oben bin ich gerne zu begeistern.
Gruß Henning

Ps: In meinem Profil gibts Videos von der Strecke.


----------



## bAd_taSte (26. November 2011)

Servus,

morgen solls ja voll warm werden (relativ zumindest) so 8°C. Hat irgendwer Lust mit in einen Park zu kommen? Ich würde liebend gerne nach Bad Wildbad, aber Osternohe wäre auch ok.
Bei Interesse alles weitere über PN.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Krautrider (26. November 2011)

Parks sind schon grösstenteils geschlossen leider, also Osternohe auf jeden fall.


----------



## bAd_taSte (26. November 2011)

Also, mal keine Falschmeldungen verbreiten. Onohe hat noch auf, BWB ebenso. Um diese beiden geht es, nicht um Steinach oder Beerfelden oder sonst wo.
Willlste denn mit?


----------



## Krautrider (26. November 2011)

Oha, ok ich dachte die machen nachm Kostümride zu 
Würde gerne aber mich hatte ne Grippe dahingerafft und Biken is noch nicht drin


----------



## stephan- (15. September 2012)

Hallo,

bin aktuell in Wü und hab (nur) mein DH Rad dabei. Gibts was empfehlenswertes für ein DH Rad in der Umgebung? Kleinere Distanzen kann man problemlos fahren, für weitere wär ich aber auch mobil. Wichtig wäre nur, dass es ein paar Trails gibt, an denen man auch problemlos hochschieben kann, weitere Fahrten gehen mit dem Rad nicht.
Wäre toll, wenn ich ein paar Tipps kriegen könnte. Am besten mit irgendeinem Straßennamen oder so, bin ja nicht von hier. 

In Osternohe ist ja leider das Rennen und Steinach/Oko ist mir zu weit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizenberg (14. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich habe gerade an die Uni-Würzburg gewechselt und nehme auch in 5 Wochen beim Downhill Rennen in Frammersbach teil. Wenn jemand von euch mal hier in der Gegend fährt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen! Da ich jetzt sicher noch 2-3 Jahre hier bin, hätte ich auch gerne etwas, wo ich unter der Wochen fahren kann!

Ride on! Michael


----------



## low-lifestyle (25. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen, falls paar Leute in Wü mal paar Trails abreiten....gibt ja jetzt wohl wieder mehr Biker hier


----------



## bAd_taSte (25. Mai 2013)

Servus,
was fährste denn so?


----------



## ghostwzb (26. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute, komme aus der nähe von Marktheidenfeld, sind ja nur ca. 20-25 km nach Wü. hier gibt es 2 coole Strecken die man auch unter der Woche Abends mal fahren kann. Wenn interesse besteht kann man sich ja mal treffen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## keffers (2. Juli 2013)

servus, komm aus richtung gerolzhofen
muss sagen dass ich noch net alzu lange nen downhill fahre
bin mit nem kollegen aus wiesentheid paar mal in parks gewesen

gibts hier paar leute die interesse hätte ma zusammen irgendwo in nen park zum biken zu fahren? 

gern auch pn


----------



## lxtrasher (3. Juli 2013)

ghostwzb schrieb:


> Hi Leute, komme aus der nähe von Marktheidenfeld, sind ja nur ca. 20-25 km nach Wü. hier gibt es 2 coole Strecken die man auch unter der Woche Abends mal fahren kann. Wenn interesse besteht kann man sich ja mal treffen.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Besteht. Ich schaff' unter der Woche in Altfeld und wohne in Bettingen. So in ~2 Wochen könnte ich wieder fahren, momentan hab ich grad Schulter verletzt. Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß,
lx


----------



## enemy111 (4. Juli 2013)

Nach den Uni-Klausuren Ende Juli bin ich eine Woche in leogang, danach würde ich mich aber gerne mal euren bikepark-Touren anschließen  aumen:


----------



## manu900 (5. Juli 2013)

Hey Servus,
Ich wohne zurzeit in Veitshöchheim und suche gute strecken, kenne bis jetzt nur die eine von veits nach retzbach der sogenannte M weg. 
Wenn sich mal jemand treffen will zum biken, Gerne bin aber zurzeit nur am wochenende daheim.


----------



## manu900 (6. Juli 2013)

Hi, gehe evtl. Nächte Woche Samstag nach beerfelden, hat vielleicht noch wer Bock auch in den bikepark zu kommen. 

Schreibt ne pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manu900 (6. Juli 2013)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wohne auch in Würzburg und habe vor 3 Monaten mit Freeride/DH begonnen.
> 
> ...



Hey Servus Fred 

Ist das noch aktuell ?
Wenn ja würde ich auch gerne dazu beitragen, und wenn nicht
Kenne kaum Leute in Raum wü. Bin selber nur am Wochenende da. 
Hättest du vielleicht mal Lust mir ein paar Strecken zu zeigen?
Habe mit dem MTB Erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen. 

Grüße Manu


----------



## Aurum_1_2012 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Gleich mal eine Frage an der Stele:

Bin öfter in Würzburg, da ich da meine Schule gemacht hab.
War erst wieder am Wochenende und hab direkt in Würzburg bei der Jugendherberge nähe Festung etliche Leute mit Downhillbikes fahren sehen.

Gibt es da eine Strecke?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## oidewuidsau (2. August 2013)

Servus,

eine Downhill Strecke gibt es meines Wissen nicht. Es gibt einige schöne Trails/Abfahrten. Für die würde aber ein Enduro locker ausreichen.  Schau einfach mal unter Würzburger Trailsammlung hier im Forum nach.


----------



## Aurum_1_2012 (2. August 2013)

Alles klar, mach ich. Danke

Gruß


----------



## Redhead74 (26. August 2013)

Hi wir veranstalten wieder einen Downhill Lift-Testtag in Frammersbach
am 22 september an der skihütte ab 13:00 Uhr
https://www.facebook.com/events/193920524119999/?ref=3

cheers


----------



## FeliXtreme (22. Oktober 2013)

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }


Hey Leute, ich bin Student und bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar flowigen/ Dh/ Fr Strecken. 

1. Welche Strecken sind aktuell noch vorhanden?

2. Welche Strecken sind gut von der Stadt/ Hubland gut zu erreichen? 

3. Kann man evtl. mit nem öffentlichen Bus shutteln ich meine da etwas gehört zu haben?!

4.Wer kann mir evtl. mal zeigen wo bissl was geht?

5. Gibt es eine facebookseite wo sich die Würzburger etwas organsisieren, oder reinschreiben ob man noch in Park mit will? Bisher habe ich nichts gefunden.

6. Wieviele biker sind eigentlich hier in etwa aktiv?

Es wäre toll, wenn da was geht 

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keffers (23. Mai 2014)

wen es interessiert , der trail bei der steigerwaldklinik wird von fleißigen händen wieder hergerichtet 
holzelemente werden zwar keine mehr verbaute, aber sind im moment auch schon so um die 10 kicker und drops


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2014)

hört sich interessant an


----------



## Tapir1000 (27. Juni 2014)

fährt zufällig wer am so. in nen bikepark und hat noch ein plätzchen für mich und mei radl frei?


----------



## Valiissda (24. August 2020)

Trailrider78 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, suche coole FR/DH Strecken in und um Würzburg bis max 80km entfernung. Vieleicht kennt ja jemand welche die ich noch nicht kenn oder andersrum...


----------



## Valiissda (24. August 2020)

Hi, in Frammersbach ist ein cooler bikepark mit lift paar drops, enduro strecken downhill strecken usw ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das 80 km weg ist aber es ist garnicht so weit weg und ziemlich nice dort


----------

